# Humic, gypsum, Ironite at same time?



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Any issues with putting down these three products at the same time?


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes, no issues with all these at same time. Or you could get a bag of Black Gypsum DG from the Anderson's which has 70% gypsum, 30% humic I think. Works well, I've tried it before.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

bmw said:


> Yes, no issues with all these at same time. Or you could get a bag of Black Gypsum DG from the Anderson's which has 70% gypsum, 30% humic I think. Works well, I've tried it before.


Thanks. I will check that out for next year.

These products have to be different for domyown to be 3x the price, right?

https://www.amleo.com/black-gypsum-dg-50-pound-bag/p/ASPGY10HUDGBK/

https://www.domyown.com/andersons-black-gypsum-dg-p-22186.html

The AM Leonard product description doesn't match the label.

Just trying to figure out what the difference is.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> bmw said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, no issues with all these at same time. Or you could get a bag of Black Gypsum DG from the Anderson's which has 70% gypsum, 30% humic I think. Works well, I've tried it before.
> ...


Yeah, that's weird. AM Leonard says 10% humic, which is different from the bag I get at my local spot for $40. It has 21% humic, like the DoMyOwn website mentions. It may be worth calling AM about.... Man, the DoMyOwn prices are high! I like the site, but dang!


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

bmw said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > bmw said:
> ...


No kidding! They have everything I would ever need for lawn care and the customer service is great, but they don't give the stuff away.


----------

